# Broken Windshield



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Feb 7, 2017)

So the other day I went out to my garage only to find that my NOS stingray windshield had shattered due to recent weather changes.  I do not have pictures right now mainly because I'm too angry to go out and look at it again.  Does anyone reproduce these in plexiglass so they can handle weather changes really well?  And if not would people be interested in buying just the windshield part (not the outer frame) if i were to start producing them?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

1970_LEMON_PEEL said:


> So the other day I went out to my garage only to find that my NOS stingray windshield had shattered due to recent weather changes.  I do not have pictures right now mainly because I'm too angry to go out and look at it again.  Does anyone reproduce these in plexiglass so they can handle weather changes really well?  And if not would people be interested in buying just the windshield part (not the outer frame) if i were to start producing them?




Bro, that SUCKS. I never heard of a Stingray windshield before, I had to Google it.

Is this thing really glass? Not plastic? If it is plastic, it should be fairly easy to replicate?


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 7, 2017)

First, you need an oven that is big enough to hold the windshield. Using wood, make the shape with ribs exactly like an airplane wing. use the old one to get the right shape. Only enough ribs needed to make the shape. Mount the ribs on a piece of ply or a couple strips of 1x2.  Very crude caveman construction. Then cover ribs with a thin bendable piece of anything that won't sag. Masonite works great. 1/8" ply. Separate strips works also if the spaces are tight. Here's the secret! Don't tell anyone else. Cover the "Wing" with wool. 100%. No blends. The fuzz or nap doesn't matter. Throw it in the oven at, oh, 350 or so, and the plexi will conform like magic in no time at all. Cut and sand/polish the edges, drill and mount.
Voila!


----------



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Feb 7, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> First, you need an oven that is big enough to hold the windshield. Using wood, make the shape with ribs exactly like an airplane wing. use the old one to get the right shape. Only enough ribs needed to make the shape. Mount the ribs on a piece of ply or a couple strips of 1x2.  Very crude caveman construction. Then cover ribs with a thin bendable piece of anything that won't sag. Masonite works great. 1/8" ply. Separate strips works also if the spaces are tight. Here's the secret! Don't tell anyone else. Cover the "Wing" with wool. 100%. No blends. The fuzz or nap doesn't matter. Throw it in the oven at, oh, 350 or so, and the plexi will conform like magic in no time at all. Cut and sand/polish the edges, drill and mount.
> Voila!



Thanks for the advise! Hopefully here in a few months ill have some free time to make a few of them.


----------

